# Myximatosis fleas



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

This might be an odd question but I hope someone can help me.
I got a puppy who is 15 weeks old and I also got 2 rabbits. I live in the UK and there are not any mosquitoes around. I am worrying about my pup being able to give my rabbits myximatosis. 
As far as I know this will only be possible if my dog somehow manages to get the infected fleas that will be transferred to my rabbits. So my question is whether this is likely to happen or not?
My puppy will not be used for hunting rabbits or any other animals, but she is allowed to play with other dogs. We will be going for walks where there are many wild rabbits but won't be let off the lead to run around as she please.
So I'd like to know if the fleas only spread from animal to animal or if it is likely that they could be found in the grass/on the bushes and so on and then somehow end up on my puppy?


----------

